# Good source for brushes



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Where are you guys buying your brushes?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We buy ours at*

Zarnoth brush works in Chilton Wi.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. It looks like they've got what I need so I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

1-800-558-5800, ext 522
[email protected]


----------

